# Sabotaging my work



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*These sneakers are the pair that I wear for my evening job. I think some suspicious individuals are trying to compromise my job in order to keep me at home, hm....*


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, they look guilty!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tony: Candy, if we both pull really hard, we can lift this thing and hide it.

Candy: I'll try but I'm not sure I can hold my breath and lift at the same time!

[Just kidding around, Dee! ]

The pictures are really cute and Tony and Candy look very intent on what they are doing. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, those two are always up to something!  My Khaleesi also tries to interrupt me when I'm tying my shoelaces right before taking the dog out for his walk. He lands on my shoe (the one I'm currently working on) and goes straight for the laces.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*ours chew the ends of the laces off!  little stinkers

I thought of getting a bunch of laces and making some sort of toy out of them though, because they really do enjoy chewing that little plastic tube off!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



ours chew the ends of the laces off!  little stinkers

I thought of getting a bunch of laces and making some sort of toy out of them though, because they really do enjoy chewing that little plastic tube off!

Click to expand...

that is a good idea!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL!!! Your sneakers must not be too smelly for them to be all over it like this. My tiels have also destroyed of few of my shoelaces so this is why their cage is placed to the top rack, which does discourage them from foraging around for things on the floor.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

caught in the act!I just love their faces!thanx for sharing!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

They both have a face that says: "What can we break off?" and "What do you think: if we chew this part off, can mommy still walk out in them?" 
They're definitely partners in crime !


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cute...they love their momma so much, they wanna somehow keep her from leaving the house ....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*It's true, Randy. When I am about to go to work, I sit on the floor and put my sneakers on. Usually, when they notice, they start running towards me and climbing on my legs, LOL. I swear, those birds are smart.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

They are so funny they must be missing their mummy, Budget likes to play with Rob's laces as well ,he lands on the shoe then tries to pull them and he jumps up and down with them they are all so funny aren't they


----------

